# wahoo hits marauder, from hookup to boat.



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

I found this video awhile back while looking for trolling housing designs. there's a shorter clip that has gained a lot of attention but here's the full length version. 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=SIXOs-3l7MA


----------



## Salt4Lifer (Jun 1, 2013)

Wow. That was insanely fast!


----------

